# Ty-D-Bol cleaner to remove barnacles from aluminum pontoons?`



## javafish (Nov 8, 2007)

Has anyone heard about removing barnacles from aluminum pontoons using the old Ty-D- bowl cleaner?


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

just use a 2 inch paint scrapper and then then go back over it with a nylon wool pad..


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Do NOT use Ty-D-Bol on aluminum*

The active ingredient in Ty-D-Bol is phosphoric acid. You don't want to get it on aluminum and definitely not on a galvanized trailer.


----------

